

Linux Magazine: On-line Backups: Flexible Enough for Home & the Office - DanLar75
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7490/1/
Linux Magazine reviews solutions for Online Backup and Sync.
======
timmorgan
Just glancing through, I didn't see a mention of tarsnap, my favorite tool for
backing up servers online.

------
miles
Rather surprised that the article did not mention CrashPlan:

<http://www1.crashplan.com/landing/index.html>

Works under Mac, Windows, and Linux; everything is encrypted during transfer
and storage; and it can backup to any computer across the LAN or WAN,
including CrashPlan's own hosted service if desired.

